# Fishing/Scalloping St. Marks 7/2/11



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 2, 2011)

Post a reply     1 post • Page 1 of 1 Edit postReport this postReply with quoteFishing/Scalloping St. Marks 7/2/11
by Hit-n-Miss » Sat Jul 02, 2011 - 7:49 

 Took my wife, son and neice today to St Marks. Got to the ramp at 6:00 and found only 2 trucks already there. Headed out to fish and was treated to a beautiful sunrise.

Uploaded with ImageShack.usNot a lot happening on the flats this morning. Caught a couple short trout and 1 keeper. Had a pin floating behind the boat the whole time and was rewarded with a nice spanish.

Uploaded with ImageShack.usA little while later another pin got this shark for my niece.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us We were fishing in the area we intended to scallop and the boats were packing in all around us so we figured it was time to get in the water. The water was really clear and the scallops were easy to spot. Nothing to spear today but I di catch this little guy.

Uploaded with ImageShack.usThe boats out there were way more numerous than is usually at Keaton. And there were the higher than normal amount of idiots as well.

Uploaded with ImageShack.usIt took a little while but we got our limit of scallops. As far as people saying that they are to small yet, the meats were huge. We shucked our 1/2 gallon of meat from 7 gallons of scallops. Most of the shells were medium sized but the meats in them averaged the size of half your thumb.


----------



## florida boy (Jul 2, 2011)

good report !


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks like a great trip...congrats.


----------



## roperdoc (Jul 2, 2011)

Sounds like great trip. Nice pics!


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 3, 2011)

Anybody else that went yesterday run into masses of jellyfish? Around 2:00 they were thick.


----------



## bird_dawg (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the report Hit-n-Miss. We are looking to go to St. Marks later this week. My Dad went out yesterday and he said on the way back in there were TONS of jelly's. Hope they clear out soon.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks like y'all got into them good.


----------



## swamp hunter (Jul 3, 2011)

That Smile on your niece,s Face is Priceless.
She,ll remember that Day forever... Good Job !


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 3, 2011)

grouper sandwich said:


> Looks like y'all got into them good.


We had a good time. 1st time scalloping at St Marks. Thanks GS. You going tommorrow?


----------



## 56willysnut (Jul 3, 2011)

We were in Carrabelle and the cannonballs were swiming everywhere.


----------



## letliloneswalk (Jul 5, 2011)

Great catch and GOD Bless you and your family!


----------



## Shine Runner (Jul 5, 2011)

Good times !!!  Congrats.  We did ok out of Keaton.  Boaters seemed to behave ok it was the swimmers that got way way way too far away from their boats.  We keep at least one adult onboard to keep an eye out on the swimmers and for the other boaters.  Will be back down this coming weekend again.  Holler on the radio if you decided to try it.


----------



## Shine Runner (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh, and yes the jelly fish were thick all weekend.  Saw one with a pinfish in it.  My youngest bumped into one and got stung.  Didn't hurt him too bad.  Couple hours later he said "I am ok" and decided to go back after some more scallops.  Guess they have different levels of sting like some snakes do dry bites?  Will put a small bottle of ammonia on the boat for future encounters.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Jul 6, 2011)

My daughter and I are hitting St Marks tomorrow. We did quite a few weekday trips to Keaton last year and noticed that they always seemed to be in our spots. Our theory was that they moved around and repopulated spots that got cleaned out on the weekends. Anyway, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## highway (Jul 6, 2011)

*Scallops*

great report.   We went to Keaton Saturday and found plenty south near Big Grassy.  Only problem was they were a little deep 6' - 7 '.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 6, 2011)

highway said:


> great report.   We went to Keaton Saturday and found plenty south near Big Grassy.  Only problem was they were a little deep 6' - 7 '.



6-7' I can handle. It's the 7-12' that I can't do. Were they around spotty bottom or just the grass with orange stuff in it?


----------



## Headsortails (Jul 6, 2011)

We were there yesterday. Jellys were there but not bad. The holiday weekend made scallops a little more scarce but we got a couple hundred. Glad to have you Georgia boys come down.


----------



## highway (Jul 6, 2011)

*Scallop*

We found most in one big hole on spotty bottom but we finished up in the grass.


----------

